

The Complete Guide to Not Giving a Fuck - hello_n
https://medium.com/best-thing-i-found-online-today/52bc4be9e7c1

======
ColinWright
In case you don't get much discussion, it may be because some of us have seen
this before:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2484160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2484160)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2500556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2500556)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4083115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4083115)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5162117](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5162117)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5549393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5549393)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5612606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5612606)

~~~
hello_n
Aargh! Why doesn't it warn you if the link has been posted already..? Is there
a way to check? I totally missed it.

~~~
ColinWright
This is a well known "feature" of HN - it will detect exact URL duplicates
provided they're recent enough, probably provided they're in cache. The same
story is often submitted over and over again with no way of ensuring that
discussions don't get split across multiple submissions. If you follow the
"newest" page you see lots of them, although usually one "wins" and the others
fall off the page without an up-vote.

A recent example of the same story submitted multiple times in quick
succession is the $50,000 twitter handle being lost. An example of the same
story submitted many times over the years is on the front page now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149634)

Until recently I've tried to cross-reference submissions, but largely now I've
given up. This is a rare lapse.

And welcome to HN.

~~~
hello_n
I guess one has to hang out in 'new' (I usually just visit the top links).

Thanks for the welcome! :-)

~~~
ColinWright
Hanging out in "newest" wouldn't help you in this case because it's an item
that's been submitted over the years. Most people don't care and just submit
things anyway. If you've interested there's always the search function.
Sometimes a search to check if something has been submitted before will turn
up an interesting item anyway, so there's value in that.

~~~
hello_n
Gotcha.

:-)

Thanks!

